# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Turlija shqiptare dhe Enver Hoxha

## Neteorm

Nga dje e sot shqiptarët janë përfshirë në një luftë nervash, deklaratash, argumentash për shkak të 20 shkurtit 1991, ditës së rrëzimit të shtatores së Enver Hoxhës. Kjo ndodh sa herë afrohet kjo datë. Por nëse në përvjetorët e parë, as që çohej nëpër mend Enveri, të ishe me Enverin aso kohe ishte sikur të ishe me mortjen, këto përvjetorët e fundit ujët ka arritur pikën e vlimit. Dhe kjo në një të afërme jo të largët do të prodhojë frutat e para. Ndofta një rehabilitim dhe përfaqësim më të plot të komunistëve në kuvendin e shqiptarëve dhe me gjerë. Janë përfshirë për të metat do thoja të demokracisë dhe faktit që një e tillë nuk u instalua kurrë në vendin tonë. Por një e atillë tepsish që ka prodhur veç mini enveristë. Një turli e sojit shqiptar që diktatura e shërbente në kohën e regjimit të saj në ca gjellëtore ku hahej më këmbë në kryqëzime rrugësh a stacione autobuzësh e urbanësh.

Një palë mendojnë se e kanë rrëzuar diktatorin, tjetra ankohet me një nënqeshje idhnake se strategut të tyre vetëm sa i rriten vlerat. Ndërkohë ka plot syresh që të lodhur nga rilindja, nga fakti që nuk gjejnë njerëzit që duan në opozitën e sotme, të thonë bjere këtu Enverin, me Enverin ishim më mirë. Sikur opozita e sotshme të kishte përshembull fytyra të reja në masën 80%, rilindja do ishte shembur me kohë. Mirëpo është e vështirë të zhdukësh epidemi të tipit fahrija me një karantinë dizefektuese, sidomos kur e bën me pompë krahu.

Pos të gjitha këtyre konstatimeve, mbi Enverin, shqiptarët zbulojnë një dramë sociale. Një dhembje të madhe atë që e kemi theksuar edhe herë të tjera. Enver Hoxha nuk e beri vetëm regjimin e tij. Enver Hoxha nuk vrau i vetëm, nëse do kishte ndodhur kjo, shqiptarët do ishin distancuar me kohë nga komunizmi dhe lufta e klasave. Deri në nxjerrjen jashtë ligjit të partive me prirje, ide, a programe komuniste. Do i kishin kërkuar ndjesë klerit katolik, klasës së persekutuar etj. Nuk do kishte rrafshuar kampet e internimit si e si të zhdukim sa të mundim, gjurmët e shtypjes dhe shfrytëzimit të njeriut prej njeriu. Por do kishte ruajtuar qoftë edhe një të vetëm, si dëshmi e brutalitetit të luftës së klasave. Por nuk e bën.

Nuk e bën pikërisht se janë pjestarë në fajin kolektiv. Dhe si të tillë e kanë për zor të ulin hundën. U përfshine në gjoja ca reforma euforike të cilat sot rezultojnë minera të prodhimit të korrupsionit dhe ideologjisë. Si përshembull ligji i ndarjes së tokës 7005, një reforme agrare e tipit të Enverit më 1946-ën.

Sot është paradoksale kur shikon qehallarë të Enverit që rrojnë në perëndim dhe flasin me eufori për fiaskot e uzinave apo ushtrinë që atëhere, u kthye në një nga ndërmarrjet me bordero më të gjatë fiktive, një institucion informal. Dhe, që sot rezulton burim armatimi, shitje e korrupsioni sidomos për shqiptarët e zhytur në afera vjedhjesh e morali. Edhe pse u shkëlqen faqja nga kapitalizmi, armiku i përbetuar i tyre, flasin për Enverin. Dhe në mënyrën me te ulet, te mbushurit te mendjes, te imponohen. Por logjike është, deri sa themi që Enveri nuk e bëri vetëm katrahurën. Nuk vrau vetëm. Nuk na shpuri drejt dështimit, i vetëm. Janë një shpurë që nuk po lënë gjë pa i bërë perëndimit, me karta asistence, ushqime, strehime, edukim dhe punësim. Mirëpo, armiku sot nuk është qiklop që gllabëron e shfrytëzon njeriun. Pastaj as që na duhet. Të rrojë Enveri. Se duke mbrojtur atë, mbrojmë edhe krimet tona. Edhe dhunën tonë. Edhe dështimin

Në shkurtin e vitit 1991, sipas të dhënave revolta kishte përmasa të frikshme. Dhe deri sa u rrëzua Zeusi, nuk kish armatë tanksesh të shtypte atë. E gjitha nisi nga dështimi i një ekonomie të centralizuar. Nga izolimi dhe vrasjet në kufi etj. Dhe mori formën e plotë prej kërkesave të një grupi të konsiderueshëm studentësh. Pra, siç e shikojmë zanafilla është ekonomia. Një varfëri e tejskajshme që mjerë ajo shoqëri që e harron. Ndofta kjo është arsyeja që sot shqiptarët janë dhjetëfishuar në numër për sa i përket semundjeve të gjakut dhe sheqerit. Vuajnë akoma nga psikoza e barkut bosh. Jane perhere te uritur, vdesin te tregojne tavolina bollëku. Kurse mendimi ndryshe, ahere, ishte një lloj mode pëshpëritje që i kish ndarë në grupe intelektualët, grupe me mendësi se kush di më shumë, kush ka më shumë kulturë, një lloj kërshërie që vlon edhe sot si si të mundim njëri-tjetrin. Kjo sjell atë gjendjen e nderë ku edhe problemet kombëtare kthehen në luftë personale studiosh, se cili di më shumë e cili më pak. Në të vërtetë asnjë dije nuk ka vlerë sa kohë nuk priret nga vullneti i mirë, kjo në kuptimin e mirëqenies dhe lirisë midis njerëzve. Dhe është pikërisht kjo arsyeja, bashkëfajësia, bashkë kryerja e krimit, që sot e kësaj dite një aradhe e tërë, flasim me adhurim për Enverin.

Megjithatë sikur një burrë të vetëm ta gjesh, një, që të dali e ti thojë këto fjalë tek varri i Musine Kokalarit. A, i Sabiha Kasimatit etj, nuk e gjen kurrkund. Me qiri në dorë ta kërkosh. Pse? Sepse janë bashkë kriminelë me Enverin

Ilir Levonja

----------


## King Bardhyl

Une kam nje pyetje. Jemi me mire nga ana ekonomike tani mbas gati 30 vjetesh qe komunizmi ka rene, jemi njesoj apo jemi me keq?

P.S.
Per te mos krijuar ndonje keqkuptim ne lidhje me orientimin tim politik, gjithe jeten time voten ja kam dhene PD-se.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ana ekonomike ka rendesine e vet edhe por mbase eshte faktori i fundit qe duhet te diskutohet per nje krahasim me kohen e Enverit.

E para eshte liria (qe nuk ka çmim). E dyta eshte siguria e jetes,e rendit e punes e shkolles etj etj. E treta eshte shpresa mbi te ardhmen,ku hyn me shume ideja se çfare shteti do ti leme brezave te ardhshem se sa optimizmi mbi te ardhem.

----------

*Albo* (14-01-2021)

----------


## King Bardhyl

> Ana ekonomike ka rendesine e vet edhe por mbase eshte faktori i fundit qe duhet te diskutohet per nje krahasim me kohen e Enverit.
> 
> E para eshte liria (qe nuk ka çmim). E dyta eshte siguria e jetes,e rendit e punes e shkolles etj etj. E treta eshte shpresa mbi te ardhmen,ku hyn me shume ideja se çfare shteti do ti leme brezave te ardhshem se sa optimizmi mbi te ardhem.


Serafim, ne rast se nderprite lemoshat e te huajve, ne rast se nuk marrim me borxh, ne rast se nderpritet paraja e piste dhe remitancant e emigranteve, pra teorikisht vendosemi ne ca kushte te barabarta me situaten perpara renies se komunizmit, cfare do ndodhi me kete vend?
Kjo pyetje na ndihmon te kuptojme se cfare kemi bere ne keto 28 vjetet e fundit.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Serafim, ne rast se nderprite lemoshat e te huajve, ne rast se nuk marrim me borxh, ne rast se nderpritet paraja e piste dhe remitancant e emigranteve, pra teorikisht vendosemi ne ca kushte te barabarta me situaten perpara renies se komunizmit, cfare do ndodhi me kete vend?
> Kjo pyetje na ndihmon te kuptojme se cfare kemi bere ne keto 28 vjetet e fundit.


Do ndodhi qe do dali ndonje njeri ose mbase edhe vet shoqeria qe do vrasi mendjen se si nje shtet ecen perpara,se si mundet te mbijetohet dhe te bashkpunohet...
Nje gje eshte e sigurte qe shtetin dhe modelin e jeteses qe kemi ndertuar kete çerek shekulli eshte i falimentuar,si nga ana ekonomike dhe si nga ana sociale. 

Keto 28 vjet kemi bere vetem nje gje,detyren qe kishte klasa politike per te mbuluar e mbrojtur te kaluaren komuniste. Kjo detyre pothuajse ka mbaruar dhe do mbesi nje shkretetire si morale dhe individuale.Kete shkretetire do vije koha qe nje dite duhet ta kalojme,se si,se kur dhe se sa do zgjasi eshte per tu diskutuar...

Por nuk diskutohet qe e kemi perpara,e kemi afer... dhe mirazhet si Europa dhe reforma ne drejtesi jane vetem nje iluzion,qe mbase zgjasin kohen por nuk ndihmojne per ta kaluar.
Problemi ne Shqiperi eshte njeriu,eshte shoqeria, nuk eshte thjeshte ekonomia.

----------

